# Do You Lift a Leg When Your Dog is Stung by Jellyfish?



## Petguide.com

​



> You’ve heard that when someone gets stung by a jellyfish, you pee on the wound. But what do you do when it happens to your dog?
> 
> For those of us with pets that enjoy the great outdoors, we know that natural perils exist. From nosy cats and bee stings to playful pooches that get the wrong end of a skunk (or porcupine); stuff happens.
> 
> One has to wonder what you do when the more 'exotic' injury occurs like a snake bite or worse… you’re walking along a beach when Rover steps on a jellyfish!
> 
> I can tell you from googling sites for human stings that any interaction with these gelatinous blobs hurts. _Seriously_ hurts. So you’re going to need to jump in with quick and decisive assistance ASAP in order to minimize the pain and actually prevent the injury from spreading.
> 
> Right off the mark, understand that this type of injury isn’t akin to a bee sting that will diminish over time. A jellyfish sting releases thousands of extremely small barbs that hook into your skin and release venom. Get the picture? The venom typically causes a painful red rash but can also result in illness so take it seriously.


Read more about Do You Lift a Leg When Your Dog is Stung by Jellyfish? at PetGuide.com.


----------



## sandgrubber

I don't like the tone of it. Jellies vary from extreme lethal to annoying. When I lived by the Indian Ocean in Western Australia, the recommended treatment was vinegar. Piss wasn't recommended. .. and Ozzies aren't shy when it comes to talking about piss. Response to venomous animals really has to be attuned to the species, not the broad group.


----------

